# Being Honorable



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm just venting. Don't pay any attention.

doc


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

What happened, Doc?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Chefs are "just regular old human beings" also. Expecting any different behavior other than regular old human being behavior, unfortunately can lead to disapointment. It is too bad that the chef lost sight of how valuable our word is because it is one of the few truly important things that we can possess. Most of the things we strive for, possess little intrinsic value. Don't let his failings infect your spirit.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Not according to the ones I worked with  :chef:


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey deltadoc, venting is OK. It is far better than stuffing, except in the case of poultry. I hope you read my message in the manner it was meant. It wasn't meant to be preachy or better than. It is just my hope that I can get to a point to where I don't need to vent or stuff, because I still do both. I would like to get to where I just accept life as it comes to me instead of expecting it to follow the script that I have written.By relaying my prior message to you it helps to reinforce the idea in my thick head. My motives for my reply may not be altruistic, but what the ****! Thanks.


----------

